# 92 Series 5 PDG Paramount



## schwinnbikebobb (Aug 19, 2018)

Picked this one up a couple weeks ago.  Some time in it's life it went on a diet.  I put the kickstand on because I like them but everything else seems like weight was a factor.  Some people hate this purple slime paint job but I like it.  Would like to find an original Campy back wheel for it.  All the Shimano 105 stuff is present.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Sep 6, 2018)

I just can't make myself like black walls.  Just so drab, hard to make the purple slime drab but in my opinion they did.    Much prefer this look.


----------

